# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Subterranean Garden Shed/Bunker - Approvals Required?

## SteveAndBelle

On a smallish lot in inner-city Brisbane and in the early stages of thinking about a good sized timber shed for the back yard... something around 12-15m2 but with 2.1-2.4m ceilings so it can be comfortably used as an extra non-habitable multi-purpose room eg. clean storage, hobbies or even as an art studio or clean workshop.  I'm concerned about the required Council Approvals as I know I'll probably need to jump through many hoops to get it where I want it (in a back corner 500mm from the side & rear fence with verbal blessings from all affected neighbours) so was wondering if an underground bunker type solution would still attract Council attention because if not I'd probably just pull the pin with the shed plans at the first sign of resistance and simply go underground instead. 
Ignoring the extra associated costs, effort and hassle for the time being, does anyone know if backyard bunkers are exempt from the red tape of Councils?

----------


## Marc

If anything you will have more trouble than above ground.

----------


## Bros

Police might be interested in underground bunker as you could be growing hooch. 
Why would you have problems with the council as a timber shed would be straightforward?

----------


## SteveAndBelle

> Why would you have problems with the council as a timber shed would be straightforward?

  Sure, I may not have problems however after reading and re-reading the city plan regarding the size and positioning of backyard structures I found it all so confusingly ambiguous that I'm preparing for the worst.  Nothing in the documents seems to directly apply to our property which kinda tells me that it'll all be up to an individual who simply may or may not like the idea. If I don't get approval after paying/waiting for it I'd like to know if there's an alternative that doesn't attract the same scrutineering.  I've even asked a family member who's a Planner (for much larger projects) who can't even translate the guidelines hence my concern.

----------


## phild01

Wouldn't a bunker be like an empty pool, subject to floating out of the ground!  I would expect high costs getting it right.

----------


## elver

Call he council and meet with one of their planners. They will let you know if your ideas are allowed or more difficult. Its normally a free service.

----------


## Moondog55

Aren't exempt buildings now 20m>2 in Qld now?
Even so 2 smaller exempt buildings each of 10m>2 and separated by 1500mm is a lot of storage/band practice room/music room/indoor greenhouse/laundry.
Go maximum height and put in a mezzanine. 3100 from memory to the highest point above datum, that is OK if you build on a slab

----------


## Marc

Considering that an underground room is as rare as a houseboat or a treehouse, the local moron at the council is going to give you hell. 
And if you think you can fit it under the exempted building, think again. You will need to have a concrete slab or some other form of structure to hold up a bit of dirt over it, stairs to access it, ventilation, proper waterproofing perhaps even a water pump and a pit. All very simple things in a country with some tradition in building cellars and basements ... or in Coober Pedy. Brisbane? I wish you luck.

----------


## SteveAndBelle

> Aren't exempt buildings now 20m>2 in Qld now?

  Possibly but I'm not sure if that applies to the small lot code... but in saying that I'm not sure our 334m2 block is actually a small lot anyway however it is surrounded by 250m2 and smaller!  So damned confusing and it baffles me as to why I need to pay someone to tell me something that should be very black & white.  Anyway, that seems to be the way of all things  :Smilie:

----------

